

Ask HNYC: What Free/Cheap 'Internet Week' events should we attend? - bdickason

Believe it or not, I was extremely excited for New York's 'Internet Week.' After visiting the website, most of the interesting 'events' come with a $500-1500 registration fee.<p>Bullshit.<p>Not all of us in NYC have some big ad agency paying our bills.<p>Can someone recommend some free events that are worth attending for my lean startup team?
======
bdickason
Here are the ones I've come up with:

Startup Weekend ($75) - <http://nyc.startupweekend.org/about/>

Demos and Drinks (Free) -
<http://www.meetup.com/NYTechMixer/calendar/13342286/>

Cloud Computing Strategy ($10) - <http://www.internetweekny.com/events/398>

Social Climbing ($10) - <http://www.internetweekny.com/events/303>

